# Moss dont need co2?



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

FWIW, I have it growing in a bowl on a window sill. It will grow better with high light and CO2.


----------



## 247Plants (May 10, 2006)

It grows like crazy in my tanks without CO2.....


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I used to grow it like crazy in a 29 gallon with the stock strip light. It was even growing on the glass.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

For the moss the most important factors are:

1) *Water temperature*, below 75 degrees will definitely make moss happy
2) Water movement
3) Frequent Water changes

Lighting and CO2 are secondary, but if the primary needs are met, high light and CO2 will give you excellent growth. Of course, the things I'm mentioning are also in regard to getting the tightest and most attractive, healthiest growth from the moss.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

I know in my 10 gallon the stuff will take over. At the moment it's even growing up into the filter! No CO2, no ferts except for what the fish and food provide, only 18 watts of light over it. It does have what I believe is staghorn algae in it, but otherwise the tank is so low maintenance I can live with it.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hm, wow, mine doesn't grow that fast. Then again, I have a sponge filter and the tank is at 78F since it's my shrimp breeding tank.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey guys, I hate to break it to you. Especially Steven as he is a very knowledgeable person in the moss area.

All moss needs is water and light thats it. Some are more demanding but most, ESPECIALLY java only need light to grow. :drool:  :drool: roud: 



Steven_Chong said:


> For the moss the most important factors are:
> 
> 1) *Water temperature*, below 75 degrees will definitely make moss happy
> 2) Water movement
> ...


Not 100% accurate. Things like CO2 and hot water and high light speed up growth. In my .5wpg tank in my Garage, Yes that's right garage.. no heat nothing but water(and a small homemade intank filter). I have some of the healthiest stringy moss growth that I've ever seen.

1) That's the ONLY point there I'll agree with. moss seems to like cool water. How cool tropical moss goes I'm not 100% sure yet, but I would be willing to bet even at about 40F you can still get growth. 

2) Not 100% necessary I have grown lots of moss in plastic baggies. Zipped shut.

3) If the moss is in a big tank then NO.(or fish tank period). If they're in baggies, yeah since its water gets depleted of everything good after a month or so (maybe less depends on lighting)

If I was to order the list of most important things moss needs it's simple

1) Water
2)Light
3)Nutrients (VERY LITTLE but some)

Now everyone is going to think I'm crazy after reading this post. And the answer is Yep, I am. What 15 yr old that you know grows moss? Case closedroud: .

Now I'm not saying everything else is wrong but it certainly isn't necessary. 

After those top 3 I would say shrimp, Why? To keep it nice and clean of course!

-Andrew


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

My friend had java moss growing (not much, but it stayed alive) for well over a year in his 40g cichlid tank. He never dosed and of course didn't inject Co2. All he had was a stock 1 bulb strip light (probably 30 or 40w) and probably only had it on for a few hours a day for viewing. Pretty tough stuff I must say. 
I also had some java moss survive in a bucket outside in the dead of winter for several months. It was filled with water that was changed out every so often, but it never froze over or anything.


----------



## plasko (Jan 23, 2007)

Moss is very hardy & undemanding. It'd probably grow on a cactus if you tied it up right.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

do the lessons you all learned from growing moss apply equally to;
-Fissiden ?
-Süßwassertang ?
or are those somehow very different in their optimal growing requirements?

is there really that much quality/quantity difference between moss grown in;
74°F tank water ?
79°F tank water ?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

spypet said:


> do the lessons you all learned from growing moss apply equally to;
> -Fissiden ?
> -Süßwassertang ?
> or are those somehow very different in their optimal growing requirements?
> ...


ALL these lessons I've learned with some mosses _May_ apply to others. The two you listed are generally more sensative mosses to my knowledge but there are HUNDREDS of fissidens species I'm assuming you're talking about the more common ones in the hobby.. especially Fontanus. (there are somewhere around 630 fissidens in the usa alone ...) When I have spent years with each moss in the hobby I'll only be able to tell you for sure. And that will be a while longer...

Personally I haven't aquired any Süßwassertang due to room constraints when I have room I will experiment with it! But I wouldn't recommend puting it in freezing water or plastic baggies Like I've done, especially when you have a nice tank for itroud: 

Fissidens will most likely apply to these ways. Especially the northern fissidens which aren't really in the hobby (sooner or later they will be )
...BUT...
Fissidens (fontanus)I've just aquired so I'll need some time. For example Java moss I got waaay back in august of 2005... So I've grown bowling ball sized clumps from one strand of moss...roud: 

Tank water temp.

The difference between water of 79°F and 74°F will probably be more dramatic and you would expect. But a better comparison would be the difference between like 75°F and even 72°F. I have some willow mosses that wouldn't grow for me since they're a bit more Nordic so to speak. The 3°F temp change got them to really start growing. Nothing else changed Honest! 

That said I'm not 100% sure how temperature affects moss growth rates. I am like 90% sure it slows them down but not 100% sure.

Also, I have moved from invert tank rack to moss rack... room... thingy with lots of tanks lol.. So Sooner or later when I convince my parents the basement needs 4million (exaggerated, most likely) gallons of water to let me grow more moss in I'll be able to do tons more work in this area. And I'm pretty sure it will be sooner rather than later:icon_bigg.

Did anyone wonder why I never really posted how I grow moss? Its because the way I'm growing my moss is really still growing itself and its very complicated and I'm still working on it. Every day something gives me more ideas and such to make me think a bit better or different... And its VERY hard for me to put my ways down on words because I don't have full understanding on the subject. Really, I'm just a newb!

That being said I'll try to answer any questions but if they're a bit open ended please understand...

-Andrew

(probly should make a new thread eventually!)


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

plasko said:


> Moss is very hardy & undemanding. It'd probably grow on a cactus if you tied it up right.


Lol, couldn't help but laugh after I read this.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

I think everyone's blowing temperature out of proportion. It's really only a problem for the people in Singapore, and since it's so hot over there, since a lot of moss info comes from them people have read about their temperature issues a lot. You won't have temperature issues in most tanks in temperate climates like the US, except for maybe Willow Moss and other cold water species. I have had Spiky/Peacock moss at 86F for a couple weeks with no visible change.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

Java moss will probably grow in beer. In my fish breeding days, I kept it in bare bottom, sponge filtered tanks with very little (mostly ambient) light. The stuff still grew no problem. Interestly, a friend ties it to driftwood and grows it emersed inside vivariums. Java will grow in just about any type of water. Water sprite is another one you really have to work hard to kill.


----------



## yunatide (Jan 8, 2007)

If its any help, I grow mine at 1.95wpg, with no CO2.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

Steven_Chong said:


> 1) *Water temperature*, below 75 degrees will definitely make moss happy


I remember some people telling me their Javan moss grew even on heaters and were quite worried that the plant will be burned.:hihi:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Bluebell said:


> I remember some people telling me their Javan moss grew even on heaters and were quite worried that the plant will be burned.:hihi:


lol... Java moss is pretty crazy! 

LMAO at the beer Remark...

Oh and guys yeah it's marketed by BJ for vivs... I'm not going to say how much they pay, but it's more or less about what we pay for something like fissidens I've heard .

One more reason To join the viv forums...

-Andrew


----------

